# Bienville Plantation



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about the Bienville Plantation lake lease program? I understand for a fairly large fee, you can purchase a year long lease on one of their many lakes.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

http://www.bienville.com/pages/fishing/lake_lease/index.php


----------



## docfindley (Aug 31, 2014)

Fast forward 3 years, I am fishing Bienville Plantation this winter as part of an event with Kayak Bass Fishing or KBF. Always wanted to fish where legends like Dance filmed their biggest catches. 

I fish mostly salt water, except for an occasional pond outing. I welcome all comments about Bienville Plantation, how I convert salt water gear to fresh, or WHAT BASS BITE IN DECEMBER!


----------

